#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  HELP HELP, geen vrees voor ALLAH

## Maysaemay

Salaam allen, Ik ben een jongedame van 23jaar oud en elhamdoulilah moslima. Ik leef samen met mijn ouders, broertjes en zusje. Ik heb op school gezeten, opleiding afgerond en heb een bijbaan. Ik ben niet streng gelovig opgevoed, maar wel elhamdoulilah met grenzen en heb wel veel van het geloof meegekregen. Desondanks ken ik ook aardig wat soerass uit mijn hoofd en weet ik ook wat het inhoudt. Ik weet ook wat het leven en het hiernamaals inhoudt. Ik ben een spontane vrolijke meid en ik ben erg behulpzaam, zachtaardig en heeeel erg naef. Alleen zit ik met een heel groot probleem waar ik echt echt ziek van wordt :(. Ik ben veeeels te naef en veels te goedgelovig dat ik de mensheid goed geloof en niet kan nadenken over het feit dat men ook slechte en kwade bedoelingen hebben. Ik ben af en toe zeer onzeker en heb weinig zelfvertrouwen. Ik heb velen relaties gehad (haram) waar ik tot op de dag van vandaag veeeeeel SPIJTT van heb. Bij elke relatie heb ik wel gedacht dat het goed zou komen(naef) als ik eraan terugdenk dan weet ik niet met wat voor intentie ik die relaties ben aangegaan. Ik ben ook te dom geweest, te naef als ik het zo mag noemen dat ik ook verboden dingen gedaan heb seksuele handelingen :(. Ik heb dit altijd al heeeeeeeel erg slecht gevonden van mezelfff maar ieder keer dat ik een goed gevoel kreeg deed ik het weer. Ik heb dit allemaaal stilgehouden want niemand weet van mijn zondes(handelingen) zelfs mijn vriendinnen niet. Maar ik zit er al jaren meeee.. ik word er ziek gestoord van. Ik heb daarna een man leren kennen, die jarenlang contact met mij probeerde op te zoeken, ik heb al die tijd hard to get gespeeld. Wilde niks meer te maken hebben met een man of relatie. Ik wil HALAL. Tot op een dag had hij me zo erg overtuigd dat hij veeeel van me houdt en mij graag wilt als zijn vrouw. ik heb het een kans gegeven en ja hoor na vaak samen zijn wat ook haram is, was de liefde er zooooo erg dat het echt goed ging tussen ons. Ik wist het wel zeker, met hem wil ik een toekomst. Totdat het weer misging.. we hebben( ik haat het om t te benoemen zo erg ) seksuele handelingen verricht. Ik voel me zo een slecht mens als ik dit typ. Ik weet van mezelf dat ik een hele nette meid ben, ik weet wat voor gedachten ik heb en hoe ik over bepaalde dingen denk. Maar zodra het op liefde aankomt, gevoel en houden van.. dan verdwaal ik. Ben ik te goedgelovig en naef. Nadat is gebeurd, hebben wij eigenlijk voor elkaar getekend. Ik heb in mijn vorige relaties seksuele handelingen verricht, maar met hem heb ik pas echt echt geslachtsgemeenschap gehad. Ik wist dat dit zo HARAM was wat wij deden, dit was ook noooit de bedoeling geweest! Hierna zijn we ook voor elkaar gegaan. Zijn ouders hebben mijn ouders gesproken en we gaan trouwen in sha Allah. Alleen zit ik met een heeeeele heeele grote waswass. Hij vroeg naar me verleden. En ik heb gelogen.. keer op keer lieg ik tegen hem, IK WIL NIET DAT HIJ SLECHT OVER MIJ DENKT EN DAT HIJ MIJ VERKEERD GAAT ZIEN. Hij heeft t vaak over de tijden van nu, meiden die de andere kant op zijn gegaan, meiden die makkelijk zijn. Ik weet van mezelf dat ik dat zeker niet ben, maar heb fouten gemaakt waar ik ontzettend van kapot ga. Nu heb ik m verteld dat ik een relatie had en alleen maar gezoend heb. Dat vond hij al het ergste, dat vond hij al smerig en hij vond dat ik mijn trots omlaag geduwd heb door te zoenen. Nou vroeg hij me ook of ik verder ben geweest en ik heb gezworen dat het niet zo is. Wat ik nog het ergste vind is dat ik GEZWOREN heb, IK HEB GEZWOREN. IK ZWEER OP ALLAH IK ZWEER OP ALLES EN IEDEREEN WAAR IK VAN HOU, MAAR IK LIEG😭 constant betrapt hij mij ook op t feit dat ik lieg, maar ik ontken het. En keer op keer geloofd hij me niet meer, vertrouwt hij me niet meer :(. Ik typ dit met tranen want ik weet me echt geen raad mee.. Bidden wil mij maar niet lukken, als ik denk aan Allah subhana wa ta ala krijg ik tranen begin ik keihard te huilen. Ik bega een heeeeele heleeeee grote zonde. Hoe gaat Allah mij helpen als ik lieggggg.. ik ga er letterlijk kapot van. Ik heb nergens zin in, ik lieg tegen mijn ouders. Ik heb weinig zelfvertrouwen en voel me vaak onzeker, communicatie loopt ook echt stuk en slecht. Ik weet niet meer wat ik met mijn leven wil. Ik huil constant en ik heb dagelijks waswasss, telkens denk ik aan negatieve dingen.. dat ik mijn ouders kwijtraak dat ik hem kwijtraak, dat ik mijn trots kwijtraak en mijn zelfrespect en dat anderen geen respect meer voor me hebben :(. Ik ben nalatig met zoveeel dingen, ik wil niet werken wil niet bewegen wil niet eten, verwaarloos mezelf, ik wil alleen maar in bed liggen, met niemand praten. Maar mijn gedachtes blijven doorgaan, ik word daar zo psychisch ziek van. Ook doordat ik het gevoel en idee heb dat ik GEEN VREES heb voor Allah subhana wa ta ala, het gedachte maakt mij zooooooo belachelijk ziek, dat mijn hart sneller begint te kloppen en dat ik soms echt de neiging heb om te spugen. Ik begin te trillen en ik kan niet normaal slapen, normaal liggen het lijkt net of ik een hyperventilatie begin te krijgen. Ik krijg ook hele rare gedachtes af en toe, van haat tot afgunst en ik krijg ook gedachtes met dat ik mezelf wat moet aandoen omdat ik mensen pijn doe waar ik van hou. En omdat ik met mijn DEEN speel, met mijn leven. Ik haat mezelf echt niet normaal erg. Ik kan hier niet meer mee leven. Ik wil een gelukkig leven leiden samen met HEM. Ik krijg ook nare gedachtes over het feit dat ik gelukkig MOET zijn met hem, want met hem heb ik geslachtsgemeenschap gehad en onze ouders weten van mekaar. We gaan trouwen.. maar IK WORD ziek van gedachtes en van allerlei gevoelens. Ik begin te huilen huilen huilen en huilen, mijn ouders maken zich zorgen en denken dat er meer aan de hand is. Ik doe ze pijn. Ik zweer op mijn ouders op alles wat mij lief is, MAAR IK LIEG :( a3oedooo BILLAH ik weet niet meer wat ik moet met mijn leven wallahi. Ik denk en heb het gevoel dat ik stagfirullah getroffen ben door of boze oog, shirk of bezeten ben la hawlaa wala quwatta ila billah. Ik wil heeeeel graag hulp. Elke keer dat ik wil gaan bidden begin ik te huilen, ik smeek Allah om mij te vergeven, maar ik krijg hartkloppingen op dat moment, waarom? Mijn gedachtes zeggen: hoe wil je dat Allah je gaat vergeven als je blijft zweren op jouw Schepper? :( SHAYTAAN maakt me ziekkkkkkkkkkkkk, ziekkk. En dan haak ik af. Ik kan hier met niemand over praten, niet met mijn ouders, niet met mijn aanstaande, niet met vriendinnen.. kan niet meer eerlijk zijn, met niemand niet. Ik wil echt heeeel graag roqiya doen tot op de bodem van mijn hart. Ik weet het niet meer.. ik leef met de dag steeds minder en minder. Ik ben bang dat ik verlaten wordt, ik ben bang voor teleurstellingen ik ben bang voor alles.. voor het leven voor de dood en ik ben bang voor Allah subhana wa ta ala geloof het of niet. IK BEN BANG. Ik heb dit getypt met tranen.. ik hoop in sha Allah ya rabbi dat ik geholpen kan worden bi idni Allah. Want zo wil ik never nooit leven.. neem dit aub serieus. Barakoe lah fikoum moge Allah subhana wa ta ala ons allen leiden en van het kwaad behoeden, Maysae..

----------


## AnoAnoAno

Girlll, you need to talk to a psychologist for real! Deze gedachtes kunnen je relatie en zelf je hele leven vernietigen. Als ik je verhaal zo lees heb je 2 opties met betrekking tot je relatie: 1. Neem je geheim mee in het graf. 2. Kom in het reine en praat erover met je vriend. Hij heeft het recht te weten met wie hij trouwt. Ik neem aan dat je vriend een Marokaanse is. Dan kan optie 2 wel erg veel drama opleveren, en als 1 ding een feit is. Is het dat Marokanen van drama houden.... Ik kan je alleen als advies geven om eerst in rust te komen met jezelf, voor je overhaaste beslissingen neemt. Je moet weten dat hoe erg je ook afdwaalt van Allah, Allah altijd zal waken over je. Allah kan je ook helpen in het reine te komen. Maar daarvoor moet je eerst aan jezelf werken. Neem een vakantie naar een verre oord helemaal alleen en probeer tot rust te komen. Of ga vrijwilligerswerk doen in een arm land. Mischien met de voldoeningen die je elders krijgt en de ervaringen die je opdoet kan je beter met deze situatie omgaan. . Verder wil ik nog wel kwijt dat ik, je vriend erg hypocriet vindt. Jullie hebben al voorhuwelijkse sex gehad. En dan nog durft hij te oordelen over anderen die sex hebben voor het huwelijk.

----------


## Acquiesce

Salam Aleikum Zuster,Ik heb echt met je te doen en hoop dat het wat beter gaat InshaAllah.Het is nooit te laat om berouw te tonen en zwijgen over je problemen lijkt je van binnen uit op te vretenIk denk dan ook dat je erover moet praten met iemand. Misschien niet perse een vriendin of familie leden maar met een therapeut, die zijn ook getraind om onbevooroordeeld te luisteren. En uiteindelijk zal je toekomstige man hier ook vanaf moeten weten als het je zo erg dwars zit. Ben het eens met wat hierboven gezegd word, hij komt heel hypocriet over..We horen graag hoe het nu met je gaat.Salam

----------

